# 15gb free cloud storage with JottaCloud!



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Check out this awesome new cloud storage service with android app! No upload file size limitations! The android app cab automatically sync your contacts SMS picture messages pictures and videos! The standard free account gets you 10GB cloud storage but if you sign up though the following link you get an additional 5GB! Have fun!

http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=AEE6E4A3EB51AD9904946AA98ECCD8AB

After you sign up, here is the link to android app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jottacloud.android.client

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems to not work on linux distros and i cant seem to upload simply from the browser.


----------

